# Could it be seizures?



## northriverranch (Sep 21, 2012)

I have a 2 month old silkie that started having episodes lasting 30 second, up to 2 minutes, he bends his head down under his chest and walks backwards. He hold his eyes closed and his neck feels stiff. I've noticed these occur if he gets freightened but sometimes with no trigger. There has been no change is feed and the feed is high quality. He was hatched in my incubator and raised in-doors in a brooder with other chicks from the same clutch. None of the other chicks show any symptoms and seem very healthy. Any ideas?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

HI! It sounds like either a neurological problem, maybe a hit in the head, or a vitamin defiency. Try vitamin E, and Fish Oil, just open the capsule and give it to him in an eye dropper. An antibiotic wouldn't hurt either, just in case of a brain infection. A Google search of chicken seizures will give you lots of information. Separate him. Good luck, and let us know!


----------



## northriverranch (Sep 21, 2012)

Thank you, I will try this.

I was thinking possible head injury. But was also wondering if genetics had any part in it. He is a paint, a color that the breeder is working on. Not sure what type of breeding is done to get this color, but I imagine there is some cross breeding and line breeding.

I was start giving give the vitamin E & fish oil first think in the morning.

 Thank again, Tina


----------

